

Some Animals Can Consume Knowledge Through Cannibalism - tom_jones
http://knowledgenuts.com/2014/04/09/some-animals-can-consume-knowledge-by-eating-other-animals/

======
jeremysmyth
Interesting, but flawed. The results have never been completely repeated, so
it's more likely a flaw in the original protocol.

[http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/4797/can-
flatwor...](http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/questions/4797/can-flatworms-
learn-a-maze-by-digesting-other-flatworms)

